# newbie - help please!



## hayhay (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi All!

Hoping someone can give me some advise, was at the GP this morning and shes referring us to the fertility clinic but I completely forgot to ask where that was and how long waiting times are (I was completely flustered as had slept in and woke up 10 minutes before my early appointment eek! talked about other things but forgot to ask that!), also wondering what happens when we go for our first appt?

Our history - me 31, dh 35, ttc since june 2013, no bfps.  Live in renfrewshire, 3 months day 21 bloods completed - show ovulation (dont know levels)  dh SA completed twice - normal levels

Many thanks!


----------



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi there,

If you live in Renfrewshire then I think they will refer you to the Glasgow Royal Infirmary. That's where my DP and I are having our IVF. The waiting list for the GRI is about 12 months long just now. We got referred on the 3.12.2013 on the day of my Laparoscopy & Dye test which showed mild Endometriosis and blocked fallopian tubes. The Dr referred us on the same day. 

I had my first appointment with Dr Vani from the GRI early February and he said we will go for a straight forward IVF cycle. I got a letter from the GRI shortly after my appointment with him saying that we are officially on the NHS waiting list for IVF. I called them this summer and they said we should hear from them by the end of this year and start our IVF latest in early February when we are off the list. Some did say that they reached the top of the list within 10 months though. Really hope we will hear something within the next 2 months 
Wish you lots of good luck!


----------



## SweetPea2707 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi there,

We reached the top of the list at GRI in around 11 months if that helps.

Good luck.


----------

